# We have a new website...in english this time



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

But I just realised the slogan is still in french http://monpeintre.ca/?lang=en

Your constructive comments are appreciated.


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

Nobody?


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

Looks good. Very impressive mobile site version as well. Good job


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

Looks clean, efficient and easy to navigate.

I like the scrolling testimonials up front.:thumbsup:


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks!!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

monpeintre.ca said:


> thanks!!



. . . ./


----------



## everythinginteriorVT (Oct 6, 2013)

Very progessional looking!


----------



## SaskPainter (Jun 29, 2014)

I like it. those testimonials are great. That's what I would like to see if I was looking for a qualified company among other things. just started my own painting company and was thinking about a web page. Is this type of advertising expensive?


----------



## carls (Jan 15, 2014)

It's a good start but if the goal is to get more exposure and generate new inquiries then there is some work to do still.

Let's start from the top down.

*#1. Your page loads incredibly slow for me.* Even under a local proxy (in Montreal) your site took several seconds to load. You are using iPages hosting and the server you are on hosts 1000 other domains. You should consider a better hosting account before moving forward.

*#2. Your title tags need work on every page.*

Your current homepage title = "Mon Peintre - Mon Peintre"

This tells Search Engines nothing about your company. You are not telling them what you do and where. A better title would be:

"Painting Contractor Serving The Greater Montreal Area"

Now you've told a Search Engine what you do and where. See the difference?

*You should re-write unique titles for each page.*

*#3. Your content is very thin*

Pretty much every page of your site is just over 100 words. This is too thin. You need to give Search Engines some MEAT if you want to get found and you need to give your visitors a little more copy to read.

- create more service pages (what jobs do YOU want to do more of? )
- create individual pages for your target areas (where YOU want to work!)

Any painter (Interior/Exterior/Commercial/Residential) should be looking at a 30-50 page site to properly cover what you do and where.

When your competition has 5 pages that can be found in search and you have 50 who do you think will consistently win? Writing the content is a lot of work, but it's evergreen and always working for you.


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

carls said:


> It's a good start but if the goal is to get more exposure and generate new inquiries then there is some work to do still.
> 
> Let's start from the top down.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the input, we will work on that.


----------



## tigerwash (Sep 24, 2014)

Very nice! Simple yet clean. I like it


----------

